# Sporadischer Profibusfehler



## bernd67 (12 April 2008)

Hallo

ich habe folgenden PB Aufbau

CPU 314 DP als Master
4x Wago I/O als Slave
1x SEW Umrichter Movidrive als Slave
2x Pepperl und Fuchs Auswertegeräte als Slave
1x OP17

Grundsäztlich läuft die Anlage.

Von Zeit zu Zeit habe ich einem Busfehler,der nur ein paar 1/100 sec ansteht.

Es fällt irgend eine Station am PB aus und kehrt sofort wieder zurück.
Es ist nicht immer die gleiche sondern alle Stationen können es sein.

Der Fehler passiert nur dann, wenn der SEW Umrichter einen Positioniervorgang startet.Aber dann auch nicht immer sondern nur wenn der Umrichter vorher eine Zeit Lang (ca.10sec) nicht positioniert hat.

Kommen genug Teile aus der Anlage fährt der Umrichter ständig verschiedene Positionen an (so alle 2sec) und die Anlage arbeitet Störungsfrei.

Fahre ich den Umrichter in Tipp Betrieb (also ohne Positionierung) kommt auch kein Busfehler.Trotz längerer Pause.Der Umrichter befindet sich während der ganzen Zeit in Regelung(A).

Jetzt habe ich dei beiden P+F Auswertegeräte mal aus dem PB genommen und siehe da der Busfehler kommt nicht mehr.
1 Auswertegerät kann ich zuschalten ohne Fehler beim anderen kommt der Busfehler wieder.

P+F ist das Problem angeblich nicht bekannt.

Wir wollen das eine P+F Gerät austauschen.

Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das,das Problem löst.
Grundsätzlich scheint das P+F Gerät ja i.O. zu sein.

Kann man noch irgend etwas anderes unternehmen?
(Busstecker Kabel etc. haben wir schon mal untersucht sind i.O.)
Die PB Kabellänge ist Gesamt etwa 30 bis 40 m.Baudrate 1,5MBaud.
Kabelvelegung auch mit anderen Kabeln in einem Kanal.


----------



## vierlagig (12 April 2008)

ähnliche problematik gab es bei uns auch schon mal...

...versuch mal, wenn möglich, eine fliegende verkabelung des motors, provisorisch übern flur geschmissen ... das hat bei uns damals die erkenntnis gebracht, dass es am umrichter lag, haben dann einen neuen kabelweg dafür ausbauen müssen, seit dem läufts ...

...versuch macht kluch...


----------



## Wastel (12 April 2008)

Ich denke mal, daß die Motorzuleitung vom FU eine geschrimte Leitung ist?!
Aber ist diese auch richtig abgeschirm, durchrgängig vom Motor bis kurz vor den FU-Klemmen?
Etwas ähnliches hatte vor kurzem an einen Danfoss-FU über Profibus.
Die Störungen am Profibus traten auch erst bei niedrigen Frequenzen auf (0-10Hz)!

Probier einfach mal den Vorschlag von vierlagig aus.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 April 2008)

Kontrollier mal den PB Stecker am Umrichter.
Ich hatte einen ähnlichen Fall, und da war der Schirm im Stecker nicht ordentlich aufgelegt.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 April 2008)

bernd67 schrieb:


> ..Jetzt habe ich dei beiden P+F Auswertegeräte mal aus dem PB genommen und siehe da der Busfehler kommt nicht mehr.
> 1 Auswertegerät kann ich zuschalten ohne Fehler beim anderen kommt der Busfehler wieder.
> 
> P+F ist das Problem angeblich nicht bekannt.
> ..


Das kenne ich irgendwo her  . Sind das die betagten Identsysteme mit den großen, vierkanaligen Auswertegeräten? Ich hatte vor Jahren genau das selbe Problem. Wir hatten einen großen Aufwand unternommen, den Fehler zu beseitigen, leider ohne Erfolg. P+F war das Problem schon damals nicht bekannt.

http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=34751&postcount=7


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## stromer69 (12 April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe an einem Bearbeitungscenter ein ähnliches Problem!
Bei uns istes so, das fast immer die gleiche Störmeldung kommt, und gleichzeitig an der CPU eine 315-2-DP ein Busfehler kurzeitig angezeigt wird.
Die Businsel (von der die Störmeldung kommt)ein Interfacemodul IM 16 C habe ich erst mit anderen getausch um zu sehen ob der Fehler wandert.
Dann habe ich sie gegen eine neue ersetzt und zwar komplett.
Nun habe ich erst vor einmal den gesammten Bus neu zu verkabeln.
Wenn das keine Abhilfe schaft, werde ich die CPU ersetzen ind der Hoffnung, das sie das eigentlich Problem ist. Die Anlage ist im übrigen 10Jahre ohne diese Störung gelaufen. Also gehe ich davon aus, das die Schirme alle ordnungsgemäß angeschloßen sind.
gruß
stromer69


----------



## marlob (12 April 2008)

stromer69 schrieb:


> ... Die Anlage ist im übrigen 10Jahre ohne diese Störung gelaufen. Also gehe ich davon aus, das die Schirme alle ordnungsgemäß angeschloßen sind.
> gruß
> stromer69


Oder waren. Wer sagt denn das nicht irgendwo ein Kabel/Stecker beschädigt worden ist


----------



## marlob (12 April 2008)

Hast du den Bus denn schon mal mit einem Profibustester durchgemessen.
Im einfachsten Fall mal den Amprolyzer von Siemens nehmen. Der ist auch Freeware


----------



## stromer69 (12 April 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Hast du den Bus denn schon mal mit einem Profibustester durchgemessen.
> Im einfachsten Fall mal den Amprolyzer von Siemens nehmen. Der ist auch Freeware


Danke für diesen Hinweis. Den werde ich Montag doch 
gleich mal ausprobieren.
Die Anlage ist sehr übersichtlich, so das ich diese Vwerbindungen und die Leitungen selbst schon auf Beschädigungen nachgesehen habe.

Editiert: Mist der benötig ja Exel. Das habe ich nicht zur Verfügung! Asche über mein Haupt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 April 2008)

Vielleicht nur mal so am Rande ... aber es passt so schön zum Thema :
Der Grundtenor ist ja immer, dass ein FU mit in der Steuerung hängt. Hierbei ist (nach meiner Erfahrung) zu berücksichtigen, dass eine abgeschirmte Zuleitung zum Motor die eine Sache ist. Ein grundsätzlich gleiches Masse-Potential die Andere. Befindet sich der FU-gesteuerte Motor mit einer PB-Station auf dem gleichen Masse-Potential (Maschinengestell oder ...) welches aber nicht identisch mit dem Mass-Potential der SPS ist (keine oder schlechte Erdverbindung). dann bekommt trotzdem die wunderschönsten Einkopplungen, selbst wenn man sich mit der Leitungsverlegung Mühe gegeben hat.
Vielleicht einfach mal darüber nachdenken ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## wincc (13 April 2008)

wurde mal zu einem ähnlichem problem gerufen....

damals konnten selbst die servicetechniker von siemens nicht mehr weiterhelfen... 

letzte lösung nach 2wochen rumtüfteln .... Siemens letzter Rat > isolieren sie doch einfach alle geschirmten leitungen ! 

also Busleitung alle Schrank Ein und Austritte isoliert schirm nur noch in den Steckern aufgelegt....
Motorleitung Schirm beidseitig isoliert ....
LÄUFT.....*ROFL*


Grund schlechte Erd und Masseverbindungen, zu hohe Ausgleichsströme
der Kunde wollte zwar nachrüsten ... aber ihr wisst ja wie das immer ist ... 
wenns mal läuft wird nichts mehr gemacht :-?


----------



## stromer69 (14 April 2008)

Habe den Amprolizer ausprobiert. 
Nun saß das Problem eindeutig vor dem Rechner! 
Ich sehe zwar das er arbeitet, aber weiß nicht was er macht und worauf ich achten muß. Die Hilfe war keine große Hilfe! 
Potentialausgleich und Schirme nochmal überprüft. Scheint alles o.K. zu sein. Was aber noch sonderbar ist, das die Maschine die erst Schicht ziemlich Störungsfrei arbeitet, dann sich aber die Störungen häufen. Das hat aber nichts mit dem Bediener zu tun.


----------



## crash (14 April 2008)

stromer69 schrieb:


> Was aber noch sonderbar ist, das die Maschine die erst Schicht ziemlich Störungsfrei arbeitet, dann sich aber die Störungen häufen. Das hat aber nichts mit dem Bediener zu tun.



Na das würde ich so nicht sagen.
So manchen Bediener umgibt eine negative Aura.*ROFL*


----------

